# Fisher 8.5' V-Plow



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Ok, spring is here but winter is not "offically" over yet. But I will be deciding on what plow to get for my '02 Chevy 2500HD. One thing for sure, it will be a Fisher plow. No exemption. The local dealer only sell Fisher. However there is another dealer that is closer to me that just started to sell Snoway and Hiniker, which are not the brand that I would trust for "commercial" plowing. 

I have been doing alot of searching and reading on this site. It seems that V-plow have some bright sides to come in some situation like cutting open deep snowfall or plowing a narrow driveway in one pass. And to put it in scoop to put the snow where you want to put it without a trail-off (unless there are really alot of snow). 

It seems that half of you are very happy and don't have any problem with Fisher 8.5' V-plows. Other seems to be having a bunch of problem with cracks and creases. It got me suspicious because I am wondering why some are so successful while other are having problems. It seems to me like if you buy a Fisher V plow, you have a 50-50 chance that you won't have a problem with it. 

So, I am looking into Fisher 8.5' V-plow, and before I decide to purchase one in summer, I would like to hear from you what you have to say about your Fisher 8.5 V-plow. Are you happy with it? Are you having problem with it? If so, what is the problem and how do you fix it? Would you buy another Fisher 8.6 V-plow? Do you think this V plow chao is so bad that we should all stick back to straight plows? Your opinion will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

First year using a Fisher 8.5 V on our 1995 Chevy K-2500.
No problems at all, would definitely purchase another.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Stephen,first off i do not own a Fisher 8.5 V(but i do own all Fishers)I have seen first hand in my shop(i'm a welder by trade)the damage on the Fisher plows and to date I have only seen the creases and cracks on the 9.5 v's and we are still trying to figure it out.To shed some light on your decision there are two 8.5v's here locally both on 3/4 ton trucks and both get a good workout every storm and these plows have seen nothing but the usual wear items and issues.I myself am looking at a new 3/4 ton this year and believe i will go with the 8.5 also,hope this helps:waving:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Stephen, Don't overlook Sno Way. I plowed with one this past year, and had no problems at all. It was a straight plow. The hydraulics were fast and it didn't bog down the electrical system. The downpressure was nice, especially with a U edge.

Alan runs several Sno Way V plows, maybe he can add some input. And I agree with Arc, it is the 9.5's that are having the problems. The 8.5's to my knowledge only get the creases, not cracks, and the creases seem to have no effect on durability or performance.

I know Western is not Fisher, but I can tell you when I ran the Sno Way, it was the only one in a fleet of Westerns, and I never had a problem, while 3 of the Westerns had problems during the season. Simple, stupid problems, but still problems.

~Chuck


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Arc Burn, that's fine. You don't have to own a Fisher 8.5' V-plow to reply to this thread. Anyone with knowledge or experience with this plow are welcomed to response to this post.  

Chuck, I do know that some people runs the Snoways "commercially" but it is just that I have the feel for steel.   Sorry I was not being specific in the first place. 

Please correct me if I am mistaken. The creases are something that looks like someone hit the moldboard with a sledgehammer and leave a dent on it, but no cracks, correct? If I am correct, then which side of the moldboard (front or back) do it looks like someone hit from with a sledgehammer? Just asking so that way if I get a V plow I will know what to look for when inspecting.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Stephen, the Sno Way V plows are STEEL. They also make steel straight plows. Just wanted to clear that up.

The part that creases on the Fishers is on the back of the moldboard. It is a boxed in section, and the moldboard itself does NOT crease.

You can see the crease in the boxed section right above where the angle ram is mounted to the moldboard. This obviously is a Western, but Fisher creases in the same place.

~Chuck


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

We got two Western MVP's this year. Have had nothing but Boss V's in the past. Loved the Westerns (and we really do work them here). The Ultra Mount is really sweet too.

We'll be switching everything (that requires replacement or if "new") to Western for next year.

We used all Fisher V's (14 of them) at the Olympics, and did not have one single problem during the entire season (and we got a boatload of snow there that year too).


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Chuck, is it a diagonally crease in the boxed section on the back of moldboard? Kind of hard for me to tell so bear with me. Did that caused the paint to cracks on the metal strips attached to angle arm?


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I have two seasons (if you want to count the 3 or 4 light plowings last year as a season) on my 8.5 Fisher V-Plow and I love it! I would never go back to a straight plow again unless I had more than one truck and only the straight balde on roads and parking lots...


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

What were the few problems you had with the 8.5' Fisher V? Im sure if Stephen were here, he would be asking the samething, hehe.  Mike


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Stephen,the creases are diagonal,they are on the backside like chuck said and that section is boxed in,it's more of a support rather than the actual moldboard.And yes,the paint cracks and starts to peel in those sections once they crease.Like i said,I would not be afraid to put a 8.5 V on my own truck.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Stephen,

Know alot of your reasons for the Fisher after our chat the other day. I'd be sure to go with the MM2 version when you buy the new plow. The A-frame and blade's that I have seen in the MM2 have been updated to help alot of the problems seen here.

I've run the Fisher and Western V's and had similar problems with both but that would not stop me from runnin them again if I needed a V plow to bust open long roads and drives. Can't say I can put them to as much use in the scoop and carry mode though. 7.6 vs 9.6 carry is too big to over look.

Good luck and post the picts. 

p.s. Couple more weeks till schools over.......Hang in there. Jerre


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

We run all Fisher Plows and have had very few problems with them. This was our first year running a 9.5' Fisher Vplow and it was used alot and have had no problems and no cracks or bends. We are very happy with Fisher plows. Just My two cents


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

I run alot of fisher V-plows and I have never had one problem with any of them.


----------



## SZAM (Apr 5, 2003)

I had a fisher V-plow on my 99 Powerstroke then took it off and put it on my 2002 and have had alot of problems with it , have had the A-frame between the plow and the headgear break on the welds 3 times in different spots also when in the v position it seems that the V closed so tight it hit the 45 fitting the the piston and bent it causing fluid leak . Also when the blade is in the straight position and pushing snow it seems that the snow pushes it into a slight V position (always have to starighten it out again ) I don't plow very hard but I do work the blade and the truck, I have pushed up to 28 inches at one time with no problems . But regardless of the problems I have I still would buy a V-plow because they are very versatile


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*FIsher 8.5 V*

Seems like the Fisher MM2 8.5 V has addressed the creasing problem . Looks like a solid piece of equipment


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

BWhite - could you please explain your reasons why it seems that Fisher has fixed the problem? What improvement did they do that avoid this crease problem? I am just curious because this is a news to me.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm curious to know what Fisher has done,as every new one that I have seen is no different.If anything,they look weaker.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

I was basing that statement on the info Jerre posted above .


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Stephen and Chris, From the blades I saw at the Sima show they have improved the gusseting on the Straight blades and strenghened the ribs on them vs the old MM. The A frame is improved too.

The V plow had some minor improvements in the blade. The A frame was much better though. Blade had some changes in welding and gusseting but Me still thinks they will have the creasing problem. It should be better than it was though. Chris don't hang up the welder yet.... LOL

Stephen, Still no rack probably in UPS tommorow. Jerre


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I guess most of the newer Fisher stuff I have seen lately has been old stock.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I've had a 7&1/2' Fisher MM for 8 years with no problems on my F150. I just bought an 04 F350 and plan to get an 8&1/2' Fisher MM2 for it. I like fisher and have a 6'8" MM on my Jimmy.


----------

